# That time again



## snake (Nov 5, 2019)

Loaded the pigs up last night and they go off to the butchers today. Fasted load time to date; under 10 min. I have spent over an hour already trying to get them in the trailer. 

These 2 grew nicely. I'll get the official weight when I pick up the final produce but they are every bit of 300 lbs each.


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2019)

Bacon!!! :32 (16):


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 5, 2019)

Heck yeah you done good man


----------



## tinymk (Nov 5, 2019)

They look great. Will be some great meat for the winter!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 5, 2019)

am i actually going to get some of that bacon this year?


----------



## snake (Nov 5, 2019)

Here is one of the two when I got them. Probably around 70 lbs then. I think this about the end of May.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 5, 2019)

That one on the left has a nice ass


----------



## Trump (Nov 5, 2019)

similar size to CJ then?



snake said:


> Here is one of the two when I got them. Probably around 70 lbs then. I think this about the end of May.


----------



## snake (Nov 5, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> am i actually going to get some of that bacon this year?


I actually looked into what it takes to send a lb of bacon. Oh fuuk, it would be easier mailing explosive devices. Tell ya what Gibs, you get to PA and I fix ya up a breakfast that you'll never forget. 

Funny but no one other then POB ever begged for the scrapple.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 5, 2019)

i figured, and ya got urself a deal


----------



## snake (Nov 5, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> That one on the left has a nice ass



How did I know you would be the one to comment on that. lol

Yeah that's an ass even DF would eat.


----------



## MR USED TO BE (Nov 5, 2019)

Trump said:


> similar size to CJ then?



Looks like a couple girls I used to know....OOPS! LMAO!

Pennsylvania.... scrapple.... 
We must have the same stomping grounds snake! 

The pics are great.


----------



## MR USED TO BE (Nov 5, 2019)

Serously,

I used to eat scrapple and pizza pre-contest when I was within my loading window time frame. Used freak the the guys out! Especially when you stepped onstage for 
pre-judging and where not only big, round, and full looking  but still hard too! Nothing worse than being flat for pre-judging! 

Ahhh the good ol' days....


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2019)

What the heck is scrapple?


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2019)

Trump said:


> similar size to CJ then?



You sun'uva'bitch!!! :32 (18):


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 5, 2019)

Its what Metrosexuals eat




CJ275 said:


> What the heck is scrapple?


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> What the heck is scrapple?




Here we go again.  Look man, scrapple is like hotdogs or haggis. If you like how it tastes, best to stop digging into whats in there.


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Here we go again.  Look man, scrapple is like hotdogs or haggis. If you like how it tastes, best to stop digging into whats in there.



What's haggis? :32 (18)::32 (18):

Neverending, Googled it. Don't think I'll try that anytime soon.


----------



## Slimandtrim (Nov 5, 2019)

When they process the meat for you Snake, can you determine what goes in and what doesn't? So when you tell them that you don't want Sodium nitrate anywhere near it, for example, is that something they will follow? 
Very cutie piggies, I'd end up keeping them as pets ...


----------



## snake (Nov 5, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Here we go again.  Look man, scrapple is like hotdogs or haggis. If you like how it tastes, best to stop digging into whats in there.


Every year buddy... every year. lol


CJ275 said:


> What's haggis? :32 (18)::32 (18):
> 
> Neverending, Googled it. Don't think I'll try that anytime soon.



Yeah, you're supposed to have it and then Google it. I'm make ya some since Gibs will probably eat all the bacon.


----------



## snake (Nov 5, 2019)

Slimandtrim said:


> When they process the meat for you Snake, can you determine what goes in and what doesn't? So when you tell them that you don't want Sodium nitrate anywhere near it, for example, is that something they will follow?
> Very cutie piggies, I'd end up keeping them as pets ...



He will do anything I ask, then my sexual preference will be in question all around town. I don't worry much about that stuff with a good diet.

As for pets, everything at my little farmette has a purpose. Dogs for home alarm/protection and companionship, cats for killing mice, chickens and ducks for eggs and a turkey just because he's so damn funny. I keep my young men because although I'm not sure what they actually do, I think they will one day do something with their lives. Wife even has a purpose but has to be reminded sometimes. lol


----------



## Slimandtrim (Nov 6, 2019)

:32 (18):
Sounds like you have a lovely idyllic cooperative with great potential together over there nestled in a hands-on community  Your turkey better stay funny beyond Thanksgiving! I pray for him 
Sodium nitrate gives me the heebie jeebies, I would not go near it any more, the papers in UK are full of doom and gloom about it so I gave up some of my most favourite food. Beware ...


----------



## tinymk (Nov 6, 2019)

Now you need to connect on some venison and it will be a heck of a winter at the Snake house.


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah I just went and bought not even a pound of thick cut bacon for $9. A couple 600 lb pigs all butchered up would be oh so nice to have in the freezer!


----------



## Jin (Nov 6, 2019)

I absolutely love scrapple.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 6, 2019)

Love a game of scrabble on a rainy day


----------



## Trump (Nov 6, 2019)

I am surprised you can spell scrabble 



Seeker said:


> Love a game of scrabble on a rainy day


----------



## Seeker (Nov 6, 2019)

Trump said:


> I am surprised you can spell scrabble




I can spell bacon too. Snake has chickens but doesn't eat eggs.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 6, 2019)

tinymk said:


> Now you need to connect on some venison and it will be a heck of a winter at the Snake house.




Snake has the venison in a different cage, he will definitely kill one this year.


----------



## snake (Nov 6, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I can spell bacon too. Snake has chickens but doesn't eat eggs.


Here we fuukin go. lol


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2019)

No fish OR eggs? :32 (6):


----------



## snake (Nov 6, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> No fish OR eggs? :32 (6):



Thanks Seeker. :32 (8):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sounds like a awesome little stead. I love to butcher and prepare different meats. The old way with as natural as possible ingredients. Good looking critters. Great job Snake :32 (20):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 7, 2019)

Id love to have the time and land to raise me some bacon.


Cool stuff. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deadhead (Nov 7, 2019)

Bacon and pork butt!


----------



## Beserker (Nov 7, 2019)

Down here in the south, taking the hogs to the market usually means taking fat chicks to Walmart...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 7, 2019)

This whole thread is bull poop
Anyone who really knows Snake knows he is a Vegan


----------



## stonetag (Nov 7, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> What the heck is scrapple?


 Being from the west, I had no clue what the hell it was either, BS (before Snake). Other than some I don't know ingredients, nor maybe want to know, I think we just called it sausage.


----------



## Beserker (Nov 7, 2019)

Scrapple is what they scrape off of their boots and the floor at the butcher.


----------



## snake (Nov 7, 2019)

Beserker said:


> Scrapple is what they scrape off of their boots and the floor at the butcher.


Everything from the snooter to the tooter.

Best if made with Buckwheat. Some places use flower and it tastes like shit. I can cut a piece of scrapple and tell you if it's worth even eating just by its consistence.


----------



## bigdog (Nov 7, 2019)

I miss bacon! Need to have some soon!


----------



## MR USED TO BE (Nov 7, 2019)

iron1 said:


> here we go again.  Look man, scrapple is like hotdogs or haggis. If you like how it tastes, best to stop digging into whats in there.



exactly!!! Lol!


----------

